# Mutiple roms tried... No wifi tether luck



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright. I have tired multiple roms to includ CM7 thundershed jimmy johns leaner and meaner das bamf and a few others.... each one I have had no luck at all with getting the wifi tether to work.

I am using Wifi Tether and i continue to get the same errors and failures no matter if i have thunderbolt selected or have router fix checked or not.

The errors I get are.

Stopping Driver - Failed
Loading WiFi firmware - Failed
Starting Driver -Failed
Configuring Softap -Failed
Starting Softap - Failed
Activating WiFi Interface - Failed

I have been trying to get this to work all day and that is not an exageration. If you can give me any help at all I would love to hear it! Other people have gotten there tb's to connect at least! I have yet to even get the chance to complain about a bad connection because I cant even establish even the beginning of one!!

Please Help!!!!!


----------



## k311in (Feb 7, 2012)

Yea the built in wifi tether doesn't work for me. I use a program called open garden. I have to start it than shut it off than restart for it to work.

Sent from my ADR6400L using Tapatalk


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

Tried that... It didn't work either.


----------



## cuguy (Jul 13, 2011)

Hey OP,

Which version of Wifi Tether did you try? I downloaded a beta version from their google dev site and it has worked on all non-AOSP ROMs ever since.


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

rootzwiki user Psycho_Asylum offered this tip in the thundershed 1.4 forum:
"I use the newest beta and it works fine. I have my profile set to NexusOne, setup Method set to Auto, channel set to 1, Wifi-Driver reload on and Routing Fix turned on. Also disabled wake-lock. I can use it for hours without issue, unless my phone overheats, which is a different problem entirely."

That's how i got mine working. Also, I'll post some links to my dropbox with the most recent beta version of wifi tether first, which works great, and also an older and very stable version that works for me also, and also the wifi fixer app, which i've heard has helped a lot of users.

3 11 beta 11 wifi tether: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50231486/wifi_tether_v3_1-beta11.apk
2 0 7 wifi tether: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50231486/wireless_tether_2_0_7.apk
wifi fixer apk: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/50231486/wififixer.apk

I hope this is helpful to other users. let me know.


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

quickdraw86 said:


> rootzwiki user Psycho_Asylum offered this tip in the thundershed 1.4 forum:
> "I use the newest beta and it works fine. I have my profile set to NexusOne, setup Method set to Auto, channel set to 1, Wifi-Driver reload on and Routing Fix turned on. Also disabled wake-lock. I can use it for hours without issue, unless my phone overheats, which is a different problem entirely."
> 
> That's how i got mine working. Also, I'll post some links to my dropbox with the most recent beta version of wifi tether first, which works great, and also an older and very stable version that works for me also, and also the wifi fixer app, which i've heard has helped a lot of users.
> ...


Well I have tried all of those today..... I cant even scan a for wireless networks so perhaps thats why the tethering isnt working? The errors I got were with the 311 beta 11 wifi tether and similar ones with the 207

Wifi Fixer seems like it tries to fix it perhaps? But it changes nothing >_<


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Turn your wifi off before you try to tether.


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

These are the errors I get >_>


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

turn off wifi before you attempt to open and use the tethering app. also, if the initial wifi tether is a no-go, try toggling wifi tether. out of curiousity, which rom are you currently running?


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Also, make sure it has root privileges.


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

My wifi gets to a point where it doesnt say whether or not its turned on or off it just says error. I am running thundershed 1.4 and each time the wifi tether starts it seeks root privileges and I allow it so that shouldnt be an issue.

Im fairly sure that the wifi is just bad, I am unable to get it to work with any rom I have tried so I dont think its the rom or I need to flash it again. Perhaps I need a certain radio version?


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

So a slight bit of an update.... picked up the phone this morning and it was suddenly able to locate my wifi which was great, so I thought I would try to tether. My laptop picked up the tether signal but with no internet yet which is fine by me for now, but then when I tried to restart the tether it wouldnt work again!!!!

I know it cant be this fickle all the damn time and I know people have gotten it to work! How can I adjust my wifi or update it? Cause as it stands now I cant even access wifi >_>


----------



## quickdraw86 (Jan 30, 2012)

i've gotten it to work on thundershed 1.3 and 1.4 using the 605.5, 605.9, and mr4 radios. how did you flash your rom? did you get a clean wipe? and also, as was previously mentioned, if you go into your superuser or superSU, does your wifi tether have root permission? if not, it won't work no matter what. also, what is your signal strength like for wifi access in general? if you are still having difficulties, i can flash back to thundershed 1.4 later today to see what i have going on in my settings that it works, been crackflashing again lol.


----------



## Snow02 (Jun 14, 2011)

Yeah, what rom/radio/kernel are you on? And do you have a non-oem battery cover on?


----------



## grimez (Jul 20, 2011)

I have been using the Stock Wifi 3G Hotspot in the MR4 Leak w/ MR4 Radios and Imo's Sense Kernel with amazing results. I have stayed tethered for over 12 hours without issue, haven't really tried to go any longer than that.


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

I am using Thundershed Kernel 2.6.35.14-cm-shed-2 I am not sure what version radio I have installed and I dont know how to check that and as far as an OEM batter cover I never thought to buy a different one should i?? My phone currently has the stock batter cover.


----------



## Eyeohdine (Mar 29, 2012)

Alright, so I seem to have fixed the issue. I cleaned the connectors on the back panel to make sure there was no interference with the antenna and the problem seems to be fixed. Perhaps this is a major issue with other tb's as well but people don't realize it?


----------



## H4zyBuddha (Jul 29, 2011)

Skyraider 1.3 has a working tether installed and can be made into a power control toggle in the pulldown, very neat. Has always worked for me and a great Rom to boot

Sent from a smoke filled room


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Well your phone isn't going to tether wifi from wifi. It is going to switch from receiving wifi to transmitting it so your going to need strong 3g atleast to tether. I think I ran Barnacle on a few roms.

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## jsmitty6619 (Mar 30, 2012)

Oh and when you flash make sure everything is on like gps,bt,wifi,etc. It has given me headaches in the past. Depending on the battery cover sometimes they don't connect good if at all. Qtips and rubbing alcohol will clean them and I used a small pick gently pulled on them to ensure connection.

sent from the barrel of my Glock 23


----------



## jeffykins (Jul 26, 2011)

Liquid also has working wifi tether using the built in functionality

Sent from my GT-I9100 using Tapatalk


----------



## JoeyDVDZ (Jul 13, 2011)

quickdraw86 said:


> rootzwiki user Psycho_Asylum offered this tip in the thundershed 1.4 forum:
> "I use the newest beta and it works fine. I have my profile set to NexusOne, setup Method set to Auto, channel set to 1, Wifi-Driver reload on and Routing Fix turned on. Also disabled wake-lock. I can use it for hours without issue, unless my phone overheats, which is a different problem entirely."
> 
> That's how i got mine working. Also, I'll post some links to my dropbox with the most recent beta version of wifi tether first, which works great, and also an older and very stable version that works for me also, and also the wifi fixer app, which i've heard has helped a lot of users.
> ...


I was successful running version 3.1 beta 14 using the settings you listed above, running Liquid Mecha v3.2 with imoseyon 5.1 kernel. Thanks for the tip!


----------

